# Algebra Problem....



## ptatohed (Sep 7, 2016)

This is one of those problems that if you show 5 different people, you might very well get 5 different answers.  So, what's your answer to the problem? 

For the next 24 hours or so, please only place your answer - no discussion, no explanation.  We'll discuss it in about 24 hours after some answers come in.  )

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## geomane (Sep 7, 2016)

41


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 7, 2016)

42


----------



## willsee (Sep 7, 2016)

$1


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 7, 2016)

22


----------



## The Wizard (Sep 7, 2016)

The correct answer is 21.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 8, 2016)

There's an infinite number of correct answers.


----------



## TWJ PE (Sep 8, 2016)

42


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 8, 2016)

Reverse cowgirl


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2016)

42


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2016)

42


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 8, 2016)

42


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 8, 2016)

42


----------



## goodal (Sep 8, 2016)

most definetely 42...i think.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2016)

42? or 48?


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2016)

Dammit.  It's 21.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2016)

no the correct answer is:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 8, 2016)

42


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 8, 2016)

21

Horse = 10

Horse shoes = 4

Boots = 2

Boot + horse x horseshoe= 1 + 10 x 2= 21

Oooops it hasn't been quite 24 hours yet.


----------



## The Wizard (Sep 8, 2016)

Just in case you didn't read the disclaimer at the bottom of the problem.....anyone that misses this question will have their license revoked.   :reading:

opcorn:


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 8, 2016)

The Wizard said:


> Just in case you didn't read the disclaimer at the bottom of the problem.....anyone that misses this question will have their license revoked.   :reading:
> 
> opcorn:


Shhh, no discussions.


----------



## The Wizard (Sep 8, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Shhh, no discussions.


Not discussing the problem. Just sharing what is written in invisible ink. Put a glow light over your computer screen, hit F12 and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 8, 2016)

So far, we have had a good turnout of answers.  Thanks for participating everyone.  Answer will be revealed at/around 3pm Pacific Time today.  That leaves 2 hours for anyone else who wants to take a stab at this problem.


----------



## willsee (Sep 8, 2016)

Is this used to determine the cut score?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2016)

willsee said:


> Is this used to determine the cut score?


as good a method as any


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 8, 2016)

The Wizard said:


> Not discussing the problem. Just sharing what is written in invisible ink. Put a glow light over your computer screen, hit F12 and you'll see what I'm talking about.


You mean alt-f4.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 8, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> So far, we have had a good turnout of answers.  Thanks for participating everyone.  Answer will be revealed at/around 3pm Pacific Time today.  That leaves 2 hours for anyone else who wants to take a stab at this problem.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 8, 2016)

Ok, sorry about that, got tied up hand-inking some revision changes on some mylars.  

Let me start with giving the answer.  And then let's open up the discussion to anyone who wants to agree or disagree and explain why or why not.    

The answer is *21*.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 8, 2016)

Technically, the variables for the single boot and single horse shoe were not defined.  One has to assume they are half the value of the other variables. But considering the horse and the other icons have vastly differing variable values, that could easily be an invalid assumption.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 8, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Technically, the variables for the single boot and single horse shoe were not defined.  One has to assume they are half the vale of the other variables.


Very true.  One 'overthinking' way to look at this problem is to say there are 5 variables/unknowns and 3 equations and thus unsolvable.  However, in looking at just the first three equations alone, there are three variables and three equations so you can at least solve for horse, double horseshoe, and double boots.  Right?  Then, when you look at the 4th equation, the logical assumption would be to call a single boot half of a double boot, and a single horseshoe half of a double horseshoe. 

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2016)

You know what I didn't pick up was that there was a double boot and a single boot I think that's why most of us came up with 42


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 8, 2016)

I got 21 the third time I solved it.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 8, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I got 21 the third time I solved it.


Hasn't that always been your motto.... if at first you don't succeed, try, try again?


----------



## The Wizard (Sep 8, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> You mean alt-f4.


Indeed. Alt-f4 does work better.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 8, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> Hasn't that always been your motto.... if at first you don't succeed, try, try again?


Hey, he passed the PE the first try, IIRC. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 8, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Hey, he passed the PE the first try, IIRC. &lt;_&lt;


I don't think you are RC'ing.    

R'ingC?


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 8, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> > 22 minutes ago, matt267 PE said: I got 21 the third time I solved it.
> 
> 
> Hasn't that always been your motto.... if at first you don't succeed, try, try again?  [emoji6]


I ain't no quiter


----------



## TWJ PE (Sep 8, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> You know what I didn't pick up was that there was a double boot and a single boot I think that's why most of us came up with 42


I didn't notice either. Good catch.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 9, 2016)

So how many folks are losing their PE license now?


----------



## goodal (Sep 9, 2016)

&lt;--- this guy is.  I missed the trick part of the question even though I knew there was one.  That's why I suck at riddles.  I take things too literally.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 9, 2016)

This is less of an algebra problem and more of a details/assumptions problem.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 9, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> You know what I didn't pick up was that there was a double boot and a single boot I think that's why most of us came up with 42


Yup.  that is the trick, not the complexity or the order of operations (but I'll bet that gets a lot of people too.)


----------



## csb (Sep 9, 2016)

?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 9, 2016)

I still can't believe so many people have trouble with order of operations.  Not in this forum, per se, but I've now seen this posted elsewhere.  It's disheartening.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 9, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> I still can't believe so many people have trouble with order of operations.  Not in this forum, per se, but I've now seen this posted elsewhere.  It's disheartening.


stupid common core math?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 9, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> stupid common core math?


There has to be more to it than that.  It's to the point of willful ignorance.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 9, 2016)

or just not being taught the importance...for non-science/engineering people the importance of that concept isn't really important.  My cousin's kid is having a really hard time with algebra in middle school because it is being taught the way we learned math, not the common core approach that's being taught in elementary.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2016)

both of my kids are in Calculus in High School, I cant really tell that they are teaching it any different than "_they way we learned_"  although it does seem to be very watered down compared to college calculus - I admit not doing it every day it takes me a minute to remember things when I *attempt* to help them..


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 9, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> both of my kids are in Calculus in High School, I cant really tell that they are teaching it any different than "_they way we learned_"  although it does seem to be very watered down compared to college calculus - I admit not doing it every day it takes me a minute to remember things when I *attempt* to help them..


I hated when my kids would ask me at the last minute to help with their math home work and the new method of teaching was totally confusing.  I get the correct answer but they didn't see what I was doing because the method they were being taught was some ass-backwards way of looking at things that was unnatural to me.  I'd need to read and go through the text book examples to see how they were explaining to the kids.  I'm not convinced it's an improvement.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2016)

I can usually get the correct answer, but my way does involve at least a 2:1 ratio of more "_written out solutions_" than _the way the teacher does it..._

last year when one of my kids was in ALG II they actually did a lot of homework with these stupid animals and "boots"  instead of all numbers so the kids couldn't cheat and look up the answers on google or something.. It was pretty funny, my daughter was like, how does 4 Horse = 7 Dogs?


----------



## Dleg (Sep 9, 2016)

Dog + man =


----------



## P-E (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## ptatohed (Sep 10, 2016)

So, here's what I get for the solution:

Let:

H = 1 Horse

S = 1 Horseshoe

B = 1 Boot

 

H + H + H = 30;  3H = 30;  *H = 10*

H + 2S + 2S = 18;  10 + 4S = 18;  4S = 8;  *S = 2*

2S – 2B = 2;  2x2 – 2B = 2;  4 – 2B = 2;  2 = 2B;  *B = 1*    

B + H x S = 1 + 10 x 2 = 1 + 20 = _*21*_


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 10, 2016)

You're assuming the symbol with one boot is equal to half of the symbol of two boots. That's a dangerous assumption to make,since there was no definition of the one boot symbol and no operation defined to convert these symbols. IMO you can just as easily assume any value for one boot and thus there are an infinite number of solutions. 

In the real world,this is sloppy problem and a careful engineer would have to do more research before making a conclusion.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 10, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> You're assuming the symbol with one boot is equal to half of the symbol of two boots. That's a dangerous assumption to make,since there was no definition of the one boot symbol and no operation defined to convert these symbols. IMO you can just as easily assume any value for one boot and thus there are an infinite number of solutions.
> 
> In the real world,this is sloppy problem and a careful engineer would have to do more research before making a conclusion.


sounds like sour grapes from someone that did not want to participate.  There's nothing wrong with stating your assumptions and devloping an answer.  The assumption of assignng a numerical value to each of the symbols is logical and rational and what separates us from robots, although AI is getting to where a robot woud respond with a simialr assumption


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 10, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> You're assuming the symbol with one boot is equal to half of the symbol of two boots. That's a dangerous assumption to make,since there was no definition of the one boot symbol and no operation defined to convert these symbols. IMO you can just as easily assume any value for one boot and thus there are an infinite number of solutions.
> 
> In the real world,this is sloppy problem and a careful engineer would have to do more research before making a conclusion.


This was already discussed. 



So, yes, an assumption has to be made.  But, given the facts (the first three equations), it is a perfectly reasonable and logical assumption to make, when solving the question asked (the fourth line).


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 10, 2016)

Actually, to mudpuppy's point, if this was a real world problem I would not feel comfortable making the assumptions that led to 21 being the answer since we have no information regarding the relationship between those components other than what's presented. Suffice to say what's presented is incredibly limited.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 10, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> sounds like sour grapes from someone that did not want to participate.  There's nothing wrong with stating your assumptions and devloping an answer.  The assumption of assignng a numerical value to each of the symbols is logical and rational and what separates us from robots, although AI is getting to where a robot woud respond with a simialr assumption


No sour grapes here, and I did posit my answer long before ptato posted his solution. The fact is ptato's solution isn't any more correct than anyone else's.



ptatohed said:


> This was already discussed.
> 
> 
> 
> So, yes, an assumption has to be made.  But, given the facts (the first three equations), it is a perfectly reasonable and logical assumption to make, when solving the question asked (the fourth line).


Would you make this assumption if someone's life was on the line?  There is absolutely no information in the problem statement to support this answer, and the assumptions you're making may not apply.  For instance, what if this isn't base 10 (decimal) system?  It's dangerous to assert an answer when you don't have all the facts.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 10, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> No sour grapes here, and I did posit my answer long before ptato posted his solution. The fact is ptato's solution isn't any more correct than anyone else's.
> 
> Would you make this assumption if someone's life was on the line?  There is absolutely no information in the problem statement to support this answer, and the assumptions you're making may not apply.  For instance, what if this isn't base 10 (decimal) system?  It's dangerous to assert an answer when you don't have all the facts.


Relax dude.   The correct answer is 21 and that's that.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 10, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> Relax dude.   The correct answer is 21 and that's that.


Sure it's 21.  Except when it isn't.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 11, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> Sure it's 21.  Except when it isn't.


Right.  But, in this case, the correct answer to this particular riddle/problem/brain teaser is *21*.

http://www.someecards.com/life/school/viral-algebra-problem-horses-horseshoes-boots/  "1 + 20 = 21" 

http://player.mashpedia.com/player.php?q=3QMoJVHutw8 

http://www.today.com/popculture/horses-cowboy-boots-horseshoes-internet-s-new-brain-teaser-t102620  "... making the correct answer 21."

http://www.howtochoosealaptop.com/the-viral-game-from-facebook-of-the-horse-the-horseshoe-and-the-boot-solution/  "The result is 21, not 42 as many users claim."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NAktKD0fNs 

http://www.smash.com/horseshoe-math-problem-sending-internet-meltdown/  I like this quote:  "There is, of course, a correct answer. Try and work it out and then watch the video above to find out if you got it correct. ... And no fighting."


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> Sure it's 21.  Except when it isn't.


Agreed.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 11, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Agreed.


Also agreed, despite the sites ptatohed cited claiming otherwise.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2016)

I think it's logical to assume that 2 boots = 1Boot * 2.

But I think the problem should be written so that the 2 boots are (level) next to each other......


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 11, 2016)

This is like arguing politics.  You're not going to change anyone's mind, even though they're wrong.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 11, 2016)

opcorn:


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't really give a shit- but some of you need to get down off the cross with the "calculations and peoples life's depending on it"... Other people need the wood...


----------



## P-E (Sep 11, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> Sure it's 21.  Except when it isn't.


Said the ace and the jack.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 12, 2016)

Hah.... I know, I should have phrased the original question in post #1 a la PE-style:

What is 'most nearly' the value obtained?

A.) 21

B.) 22

C.) 42

D.) 48


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 12, 2016)

"Most nearly" changes the question entirely because it is now open to the assumptions you're making.  Even so, this question is far too open ended to even qualify as a PE exam question (level of difficulty aside).  There would be too many people asking for this question to be thrown out.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 12, 2016)

P-E said:


> Said the ace and the jack.




Right, an ace &amp; jack could be 21 or it could be 11.  There are times (very rare) in tournament play that you might want to hit (actually double down) on a 21, depending on what your opponents are doing. So it can pay not to narrow your frame of reference to the point that 21 is always the best you can do.  Similarly I wouldn't narrow my frame of reference here to assume the symbol of one boot = 1/2 of the symbol for two boots, without any other definitive knowledge. 

In any case, it's been a while since we've had a good argument around here. Back in the day we'd have arguments that went on for pages and pages, but that settled down quite a bit when benbo drifted away.  So ptato, I applaud you for livening things up here!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> Right, an ace &amp; jack could be 21 or it could be 11.  There are times (very rare) in tournament play that you might want to hit (actually double down) on a 21, depending on what your opponents are doing. So it can pay not to narrow your frame of reference to the point that 21 is always the best you can do.  Similarly I wouldn't narrow my frame of reference here to assume the symbol of one boot = 1/2 of the symbol for two boots, without any other definitive knowledge.
> 
> In any case, it's been a while since we've had a good argument around here. Back in the day we'd have arguments that went on for pages and pages, but that settled down quite a bit when benbo drifted away.  So ptato, I applaud you for livening things up here!


Worley too. lol


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 12, 2016)

the boot would not fly it would be thrown off of the treadmill.


----------



## Supe (Sep 12, 2016)

Are the centaur's horse shoes moving at the same speed as the treadmill?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 12, 2016)

There is no treadmill.  Or is there?


----------



## bradlelf (Sep 12, 2016)

21


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 12, 2016)

What is the treadmill equal too?


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 12, 2016)

It depends if it is meant for an airplane or not.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 12, 2016)

Will the airplane break the sound barrier?


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 12, 2016)

Only if you add a horseshoe and multiply it with two cowboy boots.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 12, 2016)

The boot is against the wall.  John has a long horseshoe.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 12, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> Right, an ace &amp; jack could be 21 or it could be 11.  There are times (very rare) in tournament play that you might want to hit (actually double down) on a 21, depending on what your opponents are doing. So it can pay not to narrow your frame of reference to the point that 21 is always the best you can do.  Similarly I wouldn't narrow my frame of reference here to assume the symbol of one boot = 1/2 of the symbol for two boots, without any other definitive knowledge.
> 
> In any case, it's been a while since we've had a good argument around here. Back in the day we'd have arguments that went on for pages and pages, but that settled down quite a bit when benbo drifted away.  So ptato, I applaud you for livening things up here!




Ok, I will stop beating this dead "horse" (yes, pun intended), after my closing comment:  Some of you guys used terms such as "in the real world", "if this was a real world problem", "what's presented is limited", "what if this isn't base 10?", "this question is open ended", etc.  All I have to say is I think you guys are way overthinking this simple (if tricky), fun, brain teaser, riddle/problem, meant solely for entertainment purposes.  Given the context that this is a fun internet riddle, I think it is more than fair to say the correct answer is 21.   

As for mud's comment above..... if you guys want more, just say the word.   I can produce some (seemingly simple) math problems that will have us going back and forth for double-digit pages on what the answer "should be"!      Like the Monty Hall Goat problem, anyone?  The answer to that classic problem has very intelligent people adamantly defending "their" answer, to this day.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 12, 2016)

^ but that is what engineers do best!  That's exactly why i hate things like that.  just like T/F when it really should be sometimes, always, or never


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> ^ but that is what engineers do best!  That's exactly why i hate things like that.  just like T/F when it really should be sometimes, always, or never


LOL, indeed. And pretty much why none of my non-engineer friends on FB event attempt at engaging in arguments. LOL


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 12, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> Ok, I will stop beating this dead "horse" (yes, pun intended), after my closing comment:  Some of you guys used terms such as "in the real world", "if this was a real world problem", "what's presented is limited", "what if this isn't base 10?", "this question is open ended", etc.  All I have to say is I think you guys are way overthinking this simple (if tricky), fun, brain teaser, riddle/problem, meant solely for entertainment purposes.  Given the context that this is a fun internet riddle, I think it is more than fair to say the correct answer is 21.
> 
> As for mud's comment above..... if you guys want more, just say the word.   I can produce some (seemingly simple) math problems that will have us going back and forth for double-digit pages on what the answer "should be"!      Like the Monty Hall Goat problem, anyone?  The answer to that classic problem has very intelligent people adamantly defending "their" answer, to this day.


https://betterexplained.com/articles/understanding-the-monty-hall-problem/


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 12, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> https://betterexplained.com/articles/understanding-the-monty-hall-problem/


Yup, that's it. 

You are a contestant on a game show.  The host, Monty Hall, asks you to pick a door (of three), one of which has a shiny new car behind it and the other two doors have goats.  You randomly pick, let's say you pick door #2.  Monty now tells you "There is a goat behind door #3, do you want to change your answer?".  The first thought that might come to mind is Monte just increased your chances from 33.3% to 50% and whether you switch doors or not, you now have a 50% chance of getting the car.  The truth is, if you stay with your door #2, you have a 33.3% chance of getting the car, and if you switch to door #1, you increase your odds to 66.7%.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 13, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> All I have to say is I think you guys are way overthinking this simple (if tricky), fun, brain teaser, riddle/problem, meant solely for entertainment purposes.  Given the context that this is a fun internet riddle, I think it is more than fair to say the correct answer is 21.




If you want to dumb it down to a Facebook meme, then I agree with your that 21 is a reasonable answer.  But this ain't facebook, it's an engineering forum.


----------



## csb (Sep 13, 2016)

@knight1fox3 I need this emoji added to the library for when we start arguing.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2016)

csb said:


> @knight1fox3 I need this emoji added to the library for when we start arguing.


Duly noted...


----------



## Dleg (Sep 13, 2016)

csb said:


> @knight1fox3 I need this emoji added to the library for when we start arguing.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## csb (Sep 13, 2016)

Dleg said:


>


See?


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 13, 2016)

csb said:


> @knight1fox3 I need this emoji added to the library for when we start arguing.


Love it!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2016)

Who the fuck authorized that?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2016)

@NJmike PE did.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 14, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> @NJmike PE did.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Did someone say that want to argue???

I'm game, it's been a shitty week and a bitch-slapping is in order.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 16, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Did someone say that want to argue???
> 
> I'm game, it's been a shitty week and a bitch-slapping is in order.


Wait, you want to bitch-slap or be bitch-slapped?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 16, 2016)

I think we know how @NJmike PE would respond.  LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2016)

I am still trying to solicit fights in the Kroger parking lot in my free time


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 16, 2016)

Try King Sooper as an alternative. I've seen my share of fights there as we've been passing through. LOL


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 16, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I am still trying to solicit fights in the Kroger parking lot in my free time


I approve this message.


----------



## csb (Sep 16, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I am still trying to solicit fights in the Kroger parking lot in my free time


Do you guys not have a Wal-Mart? Shit, last week a lady got arrested at the one here for shoving her cart into a six-year-old and yelling, "GO BACK TO MEXICO!" at the family.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2016)

we have one but I don't shop there since I am not on welfare (yet)


----------



## csb (Sep 16, 2016)

You don't have to shop there...just parking lot fight there!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 21, 2016)




----------

